# xbox control question



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

I have 6 xboxes 360 that I'd like to have in this room. (dedicated kids room), 
However, I'd like to have them in a closet or a backroom soomewhere else rather then under the tvs. Not far but my guess (as of now) would be about 30 to 40 feet away. 

How can I control them? What do I need wirewise to make this work? I was told that the xboxes have a pretty good range but want to make sure, since I have the wall open I can pull cables now rather then later. 

Thanks much for any info.


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

I think the official range on the controllers is something like 20 feet, to pull off 40 feet, you'll need to use hard wired xbox controllers - those use USB cables, so you can probably find a powered USB extender that would let you run the controllers that distance.
As for the video signal, the newer 360's have HDMI and there are plenty of HDMI cables that will do a 50 foot run so you should be ok there.

If your walls are open at this stage, it's probably best to install a PVC pipe that you can pull cables through later so you can keep up as your needs change.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. I can't use hard wire. I still need to find a solution to boost the RF remote signals. Can't imagine not finding one. 

Thanks for your help.


----------

